# Blitzaktion Gartenteich



## womico (13. Mai 2007)

Ein Hallo an alle Teichprofis.

Letzten Donnerstag fiel meiner Frau und mir als Blitzaktion ein, einen Gartenteich anzulegen, da am Freitag für eine andere Sache ein Bagger bei uns im Garten werkeln wird und uns der Aushub für einen Teich nicht recht viel mehr kosten wird.

Somit lasen wir uns zur Informationssammlung am Donnerstag Nacht noch ziemlich durch mehrere Foren (dieses hier hatte uns dabei am besten gefallen). 

Am Freitag Vormittag noch schnell in der Bibliothek ein paar Bücher ausgesucht und darin die Bautipps gelesen – und schon hatte am Freitag Nachmittag der Bagger den Aushub für einen „Naturteich“ getätigt (siehe Fotos).

So und nun werde ich die einzelnen Bereiche anlegen. Die in dem einen Foto dargestellten Zonen sind erst mal meine Ideen. Ein paar Hintergrundinformationen: Die Ausmaße sind ca. 10 Meter lang und ca. 4 bis 5 Meter breit. Das Projekt steht im Süden Bayern (Alpennähe). Der Ablauf zeigt Richtung Norden. Es soll eine Brücke integriert werden (Bretter deuten dies an), die zu einem Grillhäuschen führt (Fundament). Der Teich soll ohne Pumpe funktionieren. Es sollen ein paar kleine (max. 10 – 12 cm) Fische sich im Teich tummeln.

*Jetzt würden mich Eure Ideen und Informationen hierzu interessieren.*  

Besten Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß    Bärbel und Wolfgang


----------



## sabo2706 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

 Uff!

Ich sehe keine Terrassen. Es gibt verschiedene Pflanzzonen, die gewisse Tiefen haben. Ich sehe bei Euch zwar ein Loch, aber keinerlei Modellierung des Loches. Ein grosses Problem wird Euer Untergrund werden. Bei dem Steinberg werdet Ihr auf jeden Fall mit Teichfliess arbeiten müssen! Die Folie sollte auch nicht zu dünn sein - mindestens 1,00 mm würde ich vorschlagen - besser noch mehr. Generell stellt sich die Frage, ob Ihr Kautschuk nehmen solltet? Eine PVC - Folie ist nicht so dehnbar. Euer Projekt in Ehren, aber da kann nur ein Experte aus dem Forum helfen. Ich sehe auf Anhieb ein paar Sachen, die mir zu denken geben, aber kompetente Lösungsvorschläge habe ich nicht, da ich schon alleine das Geröllproblem bei mir nicht habe. Bei allem, was ich gelesen habe, solltet Ihr das obige erst mal so als "Grobregel" hinnehmen. Ich behalte das hier aber bestimmt mal im Auge. :


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

  Den Baggerfahrer würde ich erschlagen.

Wenn der schon da war, warum hat er das nicht richtig ausgehoben?

Schätzungsweise wirst du jetzt aufmauern müssen, um die Pflanzzonen überhaupt zu erreichen.

Schnapp dir schon mal die Schaufel und-
aßerdem meine Rede:

"Unter 1,60 ist was für Weicheier  

(Genauso wurde ich auch in die Tiefe gehetzt;- ich bin aber schon angekommen


----------



## womico (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Guten Morgen.

Danke schon mal für Eure schnellen Antworten.

# sabo2706:  Das Modellieren der Terrassen wollte ich nun mit Hacke und Schaufel angehen. Wie Du bereits erwähntest, es ist ein Steinberg (kommt von dem Bach nebenan), mit dem ich zu kämpfen habe. Nach dem Bau der Terrassen hätte ich gedacht, alles mit Sand zu hinterfüllen. Dann würde ich noch ein Vlies verlegen und darauf dann die 1mm Folie.

# Thomas_H:  Den Baggerfahrer gleich so hart zu bestrafen - na ich weiß nicht recht.  
Was ist der Vorteil bei unter 1,6 Meter? Ich lese nur immer 0,9 bis 1,2 Meter Tiefe reicht.  

Allgemein:  Gibt es hier bei mir in der Rosenheimer Gegend Teichbegeisterte, bei denen ich mir mal so ein Objekt live ansehen kann?

Besten Dank.

Gruß   Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Wolfgang,

na dann erstmal von mir noch: Willkommen im Forum!

So ist das mit den Blitzaktionen.... hinterher ist man immer schlauer. 
Ich hätte die Brocken jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht für Steine sondern für hart gewordene Erdbrocken gehalten - bei der Farbgebung. 

Was genau soll der Teich denn im Endeffekt werden? Irgendwo stand "Naturteich". Das hieße für mich ohne Fische - und dann spielt die Tiefe nicht ganz so die Rolle. Natürlich sollten auch in einem Naturteich überwinternde Tiere weder erfrieren noch ersticken. Aber 1,2m auf einer entsprechend großen Fläche sollten dafür ausreichen. Vorausgesetzt, Ihr schafft es, dass sich keine dicke Schlammschicht auf dem Boden bildet (Blätter usw. im Herbst).
Um das Geröll zu entschärfen kannst Du entweder Sand unter der Folie einbringen (der bei starkem Gefälle nicht halten wird) oder, wenn es ganz haltbar sein soll, Kaninchendraht aufbringen und diesen mit Mörtel überziehen. 

.................

EDIT: Irgendwie hat der blöde Rechner doch einen Großteil des Beitrags gefressen. 
Melde mich später nochmal - ich hab dafür locker 30min. getippt vorhin.


----------



## womico (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Annett.

Nachdem ich ja ziemlich "blank" auf dem Gebiet des Teichbaues bin, habe ich noch Probleme mit dem Vokabular.

Ich meinte unter Naturteich einen Teich, der ohne Pumpen und Filtereinheit auskommt. Ebenso wollten wir 6 bis 10 kleinere Fischlein (max. 10-12 cm) dort unterbringen. 

Was meinst Du mit M% ?? Ist hier Mörtel / Zement Fixierung gemeint?

.....

Jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen, dass da noch mehr steht. Warum wird das im Forum nicht angezeigt?

Zum Thema Ablauf/Zulauf. Ich dachte an einen Überlauf (wenns mal richtig fest regnen sollte) ohne Zulauf. 

Die Fachbeiträge habe ich so gut wie alle gelesen (ob ich diese auch richtig in der kurzen Zeit verstanden habe, ist noch eine andere Sache).

Das mit dem Austoben an den "Flachwasserzone-Sumpfzone-Uferwall-Ufergraben" ist genau der Punkt. Hier würde ich gerne einiges machen (wie Du schon sagtest - Platz ist vorhanden). Das einzigste ist die Breite der Folie. Habe gerade erfahren, dass es normalerweise nur Folien bis 6m "kostengünstig" gibt. Die 8m Folie sei schon ein Sondermaß.


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi 
Was mir hierzu einfällt, das Ganze erst einmal im Groben vorformen, und dannach den ganzen Bereich mit Estrichmatten ( sind dünn und lassen sich mit dem Seitenschneider bearbeiten ) auslegen und darauf eine etwas 2-3 Zentimeter starke Betonschicht aufbringen. Somit wäre die Problematik Steine ... Vlies erst einmal entschärft.
Auf jeden Fall aber würde ich tiefer gehen, sieht das Ganze doch recht " flach" aus.

Mit Sand zu hinterfüllen, dies halte ich ebenfalls für keine gute Idee.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## womico (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Werner.

Hierzu habe ich soeben gelernt, dass in meiner Gegend der "Eisdruck" so groß sein kann, dass der Beton ziemlich schnell zerbröselt. Vorallem, wenn man steilere Wände hat. 

Die tiefste Stelle hat zur Zeit genau 1 Meter über eine Fläche von ca. 2 m².

Die 50 cm Zone dürfte so rund 5 m² groß sein.

Das kommt (glaube ich) auf den Fotos nicht so gut raus.


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Wolfgang,
modellieren mit Hacke und Schaufel hab ich auch gemacht. Vorallem wenn man noch nicht genau weiss, wie es werden soll.
Wenn du noch 5cm Sand aufbringen kannst, bevor du das Vlies verlegst, wäre es von Vorteil.
Und dann noch Vlies auf die Folie. Das hat zwei Vorteile:
1. Dein Substrat hält besser. und
2. Wenn du mal in den Teich musst, ist der Belastungsdruck auf die Folie nicht allzu groß.
(Ich hab es damals nicht gemacht,als Substrat viel Kies und wenig Sand, und hab heut immer ein schlechtes Gewissen,wenns in den Teich geht,um "auszumisten")
Noch was, bei der Teichgrösse wirst du von deinen Fischlis wenig sehen.
Für die Teichbiologie und Teichfauna sind die eh nicht optimal, bei der Größe allerdings auch vertretbar. Bin halt Naturteichpurist  
Ansonsten machst du m.E. bis jetzt alles richtig.

Grüsse aus Badisch Franken

Eugen


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*



> Hierzu habe ich soeben gelernt, dass in meiner Gegend der "Eisdruck" so groß sein kann, dass der Beton ziemlich schnell zerbröselt. Vorallem, wenn man steilere Wände hat.



Hi 

Eben deshalb läßt man den Uferbereich flach auslaufen. Das Eis wächst bzw. schiebt sich somit nach oben und damit ungefährlich nach außen.
Genaugenommen kann man dem Eisdruck aber auch mit der Verwendung von Baustählen entgegenwirken.
Sehe gerade du kommst aus Bayern wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und so graphierend sind die Temperaturunterschiede zu uns auch nicht. Mein ganzer Bachlauf besteht zB. aus Beton, und ist nach wie vor dicht.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Werner,
wenn ich Wolfgang richtig verstanden habe, will er einen Naturteich und keinen Bunker bauen.  
Du bist doch nicht etwa Handelsvertreter von "Heidelberger Zement" und/oder Baustahl ?   

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*



> Du bist doch nicht etwa Handelsvertreter von "Heidelberger Zement" und/oder Baustahl ?



Hi Eugen

Anstatt hier sinnlose Phrasen zu dreschen, wie wärs eigentlich damit wenn du stattdessen ein paar konstruktive Vorschläge unterbreiten würdest ??!!
Dumm daher babbeln das kann jeder!!

Destotrotz 

Gruß
Werner
Der bislang dachte, ein Bunker wäre ein Ding mit Decke.


----------



## Haitu (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi,

bei einem konisch geformten Teich sehe ich, wie Werner, auch keine Probleme wegen Eisdruck. 
Das mit den Estrichmatten ist für mich auch eine richtige Entscheidung.
Werner hatte mir auch das geraten und ich werde es aufnehmen.
Dein Boden scheint zudem ähnlich dem meinen zu sein, Steine und nochmals Steine.
Ich werde Magerbeton benutzen 7 zu 1.
Wenn die Folie mal drin ist, ist es egal ob da was nachgibt oder reist, die Matten halten es trotzdem zusammen.
Bei der Folie würde ich allerdings nicht so auf den Euro schaun und mir eine EPDM-Folie zulegen. Im Moment habe ich im Kopf, dass die per qm bei einer Foliendicke von 1,02mm (was bei solchem Aufbau ausreicht) so 6,50€ kostet.
Breiten habe ich bis 15 Meter gelesen, Längen nach belieben.

@Eugen

Du hast recht, Werner ist Vertreter für Beton und Stahl. 
Wenn einer auf seinen Rat hin Beton im Teich verwendet bekommt er von der Industrie 0,02ct. Der weiß schon gar nicht mehr wo hin mit dem ganzen Geld.


----------



## womico (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Halt zurück - keinen Glaubenskrieg hier entfechten. : 


Zuviel Beton wollen wir auch nicht im Garten verteilen(hatten schon Gewissensbisse, als wir das Betonfundament für das Grillhäuschen und einem Gartenhäuschen in die Prärie setzten). Der Teich steht auf einem späteren Baugrund. Unsere Nachkommen werden uns irgendwann hassen, wenn sie den ganzen mit Eisen animierten Beton entsorgen müssen.

Was ich aber bis jetzt gelernt habe, werden wir ohne Zement beim Teichbau wohl oder übel aber auch nicht ganz auskommen.


----------



## womico (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi Otto.

Hab mich gerade auf Deine Homepage umgesehen. Na da haste ja mit Deinem Projekt noch richtig was vor Dir.  

Wir werden uns die 1 mm EPDM-Folie zulegen. Allein schon wegen der UV-Stabilität und weil ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich zu 100% die sog. "Baufehler", wie sie hier immer wieder beschrieben werden, komplett abdecken kann.

Hier nochmal mein geplanter Bodenaufbau: Boden (Steine und Lehm), 3-5 cm Sandschicht, Vlies (300g/m²) und dann die EPDM-Folie.

Gibt es Tipps, wo man die Sachen recht günstig einkaufen? Internet oder doch lieber beim Händler vor Ort?


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi Womico

Probiers mal hier!! http://search.ebay.de/search/search.../&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=Epdm+Folie&category0=

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi Werner, hi Otto,
is ja gut, war doch nur ein Späßle.
Ich persönlich finds halt übertrieben, gleich mit Beton und Baustahl anzurücken. 

@ Wolfgang
statt 300er würde ich eher 500er,wenn nicht sogar 900er Vlies verwenden.

Eugen


----------



## Haitu (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi Eugen,

wenn der unbedarfte User Beton und Baustahl ließt, dann hat er wahrscheinlich direkt ein dickes, fettes Bauwerk im Kopf.
Sagen wir Drahtmatte und Zementmörtel, dann sieht das alles schon ganz anders aus. Wir reden von Wandstärken bis 5cm.
Der Vorteil dieser Bauweise ist auch, du hast dann direkt einen Schutz vor erdbewohnenden Nagern.

@womico


> Hab mich gerade auf Deine Homepage umgesehen. Na da haste ja mit Deinem Projekt noch richtig was vor Dir.



Ist eben ein Hobby, je länger je lieber.


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Servus womico

Klinke mich hier mal ein:

Da bei mir am Grundstück auch sehr steiniges und felsiges Material vorhanden ist, baue ich meinen Teich genauso wie Otto hier schreibt !!!!!  

Ausserdem wenn du diverse Bodenablässe und Skimmer einbauen würdest, wie ich, kommst sowieso um den eisenverstärkten Zementmörtel nicht herum.

Lieber ein bisschen mehr Aufwand am Anfang, aber dafür dann Grundsolid.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Servus Otto, schön von dir wieder etwas zu lesen 1


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo zusammen,

da bin ich wieder.... gerade das mit der Armierung und dem Schutz vor Wühltieren hatte ich geschrieben, bevor der Rechner den Großteil meines Beitrages bei der Übertragung gefressen hat. 

Bei einem so schwierigen Untergrund sehe ich ebenfalls Probleme mit aufgetragenem Sand... wie lange hält der denn wirklich? Wenn mal was hinter der Folie verrutscht wahrs. gar nicht und dann liegt die Dichtung ja doch direkt auf den Steinen bzw. auf dem Vlies. Nur wenn das nicht eben aufliegt und sich eine __ Senke darunter bilden kann... :? 



> Das mit dem Austoben an den "Flachwasserzone-Sumpfzone-Uferwall-Ufergraben" ist genau der Punkt. Hier würde ich gerne einiges machen (wie Du schon sagtest - Platz ist vorhanden). Das einzigste ist die Breite der Folie. Habe gerade erfahren, dass es normalerweise nur Folien bis 6m "kostengünstig" gibt. Die 8m Folie sei schon ein Sondermaß.


Wie schon im Zitat (dafür nicht mehr im Beitrag von mir ) angemerkt, würde ich mich im Randbereich viel mehr austoben und das Ganze auch in der Breite variieren. Dort kannst Du dann auch einen wesentlich leichteren und natürlicheren Übergang zum trockenen Land bauen, als wenn der Teich senkrecht wie ein Bombenkrater im Garten liegt. Du brauchst die Pflanzbereiche - sonst fkt. der Teich nicht so wie gewünscht!
Auch den flachen 40-60cm Bereich (wäre nur geeignet für kleinere Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen(die aber auch in größerer Tiefe klarkommen)) würde ich zumindest teilweise vertiefen. 
Je mehr Volumen, desto stabiler das System. So ist auch die Anmerkung von Thomas "Unter 1,60 ist was für Weicheier" zu verstehen.
1,2m Tiefe auf sagen wir 2m² sollte für die evtl. im Teich überwinternden Lebewesen reichen, wenn Ihr alle paar Jahre mal die Schlammschicht reduziert. (Ich sehe da einiges an Bäumen direkt in Teichnähe.)
Allerdings lese ich gerade was von Fischen... da reichen im Normalfall auch 1,2m, aber ich weiß ja nicht, wie kalt es bei Euch im Winter wird und es dann friert...
Verzichtet dem Teich zuliebe auf Goldfische!! Ihr werdet es nach wenigen Jahren bereuen - ich sag nur "wie die Karnickel". Ich fische jedes Jahr um die 100-200 ab und die werden einfach nicht weniger.

Folie gibt es von der Stange im Baumarkt definitiv bis 8m ohne Aufpreis. Glaube kaum, dass sich das seit 2003 geändert hat. 
Wenn der erste Baumarkt nicht damit dienen kann, dann vielleicht der zweite. 
Und anrufen kostet noch weniger als mit dem Auto zu suchen.
Wenn auch die 8m nicht reichen (bei uns hätte es auch besser mehr sein können), dann entweder im Internet bestellen, ober halt kleben. Aber das ist eine verzwickte Sache und geht bei jeder Folienart anders/besser/schlechter. Bei einer entsprechenden Länge will ich gar nicht über die entstehenden Falten nachdenken. :?
Ich würde es nicht machen, wenn ich sie fertig konfektioniert kaufen kann. (Ging bei uns nicht.)

Ein Überlauf ist wichtig, allerdings nützt er nichts, wenn der Teich nicht einen Tick höher liegt, als das umgebende Gelände. Daher sehe ich die oft gelesene Aussage "Gartenteich am tiefsten Punkt des Gartens" äußerst kritisch, denn dann muss ja fast zwangsläufig das überschüßige Wasser in den Teich. Ganz schnell ist der Teich dann nährstoffreich statt nährstoffarm und die Algen sprießen.

So, ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt wieder alles einigermaßen zusammen.
Irgendwann lernt der Laptop wohl doch noch __ fliegen - Fenster mach ich aber vorher auf.


----------



## womico (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Annett.

Danke für Deinen umfangreichen Beitrag.

Habe gesehen, dass es die EPDM-Folien in fast allen Größen/Breiten gibt. Somit stehen den breiteren Rand-/Sumpfpzonen nichts mehr im Wege.

Goldfische würde ich eh keine einsetzten. Das habe ich bereits gelesen, dass diese nur Probleme bereiten. 

Eins, was ich mir noch nicht so gut vorstellen kann, ist der Bereich unter der Brücke. Du schreibst, ich solle die 50 cm Zonen noch etwas vertiefen. Wenn ich dies nun unter der Brücke mache, dann werden bei der vorhandenen Breite die Wände wiederum sehr steil. Wäre es besser, wenn ich unter der Brücke eher die Höhe auf 20 - 30 cm veringere. Dann könnte man dort etwas fürs Auge pflanzen.   Aber wie schnell versumpft so etwas. Nicht dass ich dann zwei Teiche mit einem "Trockengebiet" unter der Brücke habe.

Hinter dem Überlauf ist ein Gefälle vorhanden. Das düfte ausreichend sein.

Lieben Gruß    Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Wolfgang,

siehst Du, zur Brücke hatte ich im ersten Beitrag eigentlich auch noch was geschrieben...  

Was genau schwebt Dir denn da vor?
Bin da allerdings nicht so die "Fachfrau" - da gibts bessere Spezis (karsten. z.B.).
Allerdings wird es wohl ohne Auflager/Fundamente nicht gehen, wenns ne Weile halten soll.
Ich habe unter der ehemals vorgesehenen Brücke bei uns keine Pflanzterrassen angelegt. Normal kommt da ja kaum Licht an. 
Leider ist die Brücke nix geworden und der Teich geht recht bescheiden "an Land". 
Wenn es dort sehr steil wird, dann hilft wieder nur Armierung mit Kaninchendraht oder den vorgeschlagenen Matten (falls biegsam genug) und dann Mörtel!
Es gibt auch Klemmprofile, die man benutzen kann um die Folie an solch schwierigen Stellen ordentlich enden zu lassen. Noch ein Stück Kunstrasen mit reinklemmen und etwas __ Moos drauf.. dann wird das auch irgendwann unsichtbar, denke ich!

Einen Flachbereich direkt unter der gesamten Brücke ... ich weiß nicht... Brücken wirken doch irgendwie nur, wenn auch sichtbares Wasser drunter ist, oder? :? 
Das Versumpfen=>Verkrauten wird dank fehlender Filterung und den vielen Bäumen sicherlich relativ schnell gehen...
Ich würds nicht machen.


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo

"Brückenfundamente" können auch unter der Folie gegründet werden

dann gibt es keine Anschluß- und Statikprobleme

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3996/?q=steg

mfG


----------



## womico (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Wir stellen uns so eine gebogene, freitragende Teichbrücke vor, die auf beiden Seiten außerhalb der Folie auf einem kleinem Fundament steht.

Danke für den Tipp. Dann lasse ich doch lieber die 50 cm Tiefe unter der Brücke so stehen.


----------



## Haitu (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi Helmut,

es tut gut hier vermisst zu werden.
Ich bin vom letzten Einsatz etwas "fusskrank" zurückgekommen.
Der Chef rief gestern nachmittag an ich soll noch 2 Tage zu Hause bleiben damit ich auf der sicheren Seite bin.
Da hab ich noch Zeit mich hier im Forum umzutun.
Nach längerem habe ich mal wieder deine Photoseite besucht.
Schön, schön, schön.
Darf man sich da eigentlich auch was kopieren um es vergrößert als Wandschmuck aufzuhängen? Natürlich nur privat.


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Servus Otto

Natürlich kannst du dir die Fotos herunterladen, wie auch alle anderen User hier bei uns. Es ist eine große Ehre für Mich wenn ihr meine Fotos zu Hause irgendwo hängen habt 

Hoffentlich gehts deinen Füssen bald besser, daß du am Teich wieder weiterarbeiten kannst.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## owl-andre (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Mich würden mal neu Fotos intressieren-denn einen Teich in einer Art "Blitzaktion Gartenteich" herzustellen ist für mich undenkbar-weiss noch genau das bei mir die Planungen fast 2 Monate liefen,bitte Bilder,lasse mich gerne belehren.


----------



## womico (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo olw-andre.

Die Entscheidung, einen Teich in den Garten zu stellen incl. dem Aushub, war bei uns eine Blitzaktion - nicht der Teich an sich bis zur Fertigstellung. Nun habe ich etwas Zeit, den Teich zu modellieren und aufzusetzen.

Ich habe deshalb Deine Anfrage nicht ganz verstanden. Welche Bilder hättest Du denn gerne? Wenn der Teich fertig ist?  


Gruß   Wolfgang


----------



## Olli.P (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi Wolfgang,

einfach immer wieder ein paar Bilder einstellen, damit wir auch sehen können wie's voran geht..........

Denn;


wir sind ja gar nich neugierig..........


----------



## sabo2706 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Zum Vlies würde ich noch anmerken wollen, dass ich auch 900er nehmen würde. Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als wenn man hinterher alles noch mal machen darf. Ich habe Sandigen untergrund und habe desshalb nur 300er Vlies genomen, wo früher Bäume standen. Im Grossteil konnte ich ganz auf Vlies verzichten. Anstatt Sand würde ich bei dem Untergrund versuchen mit feinem Kies zu arbeiten. Drer setzt sich auch gut in die Zwischenräume und dann das gute 900er Vlies darüber müsste halten!


----------



## womico (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

So nun melde ich nach größerer Schaufelarbeit mal wieder.  

Auf dem Bild "Teich 4" wurde gerade der tiefe Bereich und die Sumpfzone mit einer Sand/Zement 7/1 Mischung angelegt. Damit der Sand nicht weggewaschen wird, habe ich alles mit einem gebrauchten Vlies (günstig erworben) abgedeckt (Bild "Teich 5").
Sobald sich der Regen verzogen hat, werde ich den Uferwall aufbauen. Ich habe dies mit einer Sand/Zement Mischung von 5/1 vor. Was ich noch nicht so recht weiß, wie groß bzw. wie steil ich diesen gestalten soll, damit er auch dem drückenden Eis standhält  
Ebenso müssen noch ein paar Uferzonen angelegt werden. Wieviel cm soll dort das Substrat unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen und wie tief buddelt man diese? (Bild "Uferzone 1")  

Bis zum Wochenende müsste auch die Teichfolie kommen. Bestellt habe ich eine EPDM Folie (1,14mm) und zwei mal 500 er Vlies. Ich hoffe, das ist gut genug.

Erwarte gerne Eure Kommentare.

Bis dann

Wolfgang


----------



## womico (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

..... Schups.......

Hallo Zusammen.

Kann mir denn niemand sagen, wie steil ich am besten den Uferwall anlegen soll, damit dieser nicht vom drückenden Eis "zerlegt" wird. Oder passiert dem Uferwall sowieso nichts, weil die Sumpfzone eh ziemlich eben mit dem Wasserspiegel ist ??

Besten Dank.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi Wolfgang,

ich glaube jeder spart sich seine Meinung zu dem was du da baust.  Lese dich doch malhier richtig durch das Forum, so bleibt dir vielleicht eine grosse Enttäuschung erspart. : 
Wenn du da je mal Fische einsetzen willst, werden die im Sommer gekocht, und im Winter eingefroren. Für was brauchst du so eine riesen Sumpfzone?  Ich würde wenn ich den Platz hätte, alles min 0,50-1,00m tiefer machen.  

zu deiner Frage: Ich hab meinen Uferwall in einem Gefälle von 45 und 90 Grad.


----------



## womico (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hi Matze.

Danke für die Blumen   

Na ja. Ich bin eigentlich stundenlang hier im Forum beim Lesen. Auch kenne ich den Begriff "Suchen". Aber leider habe ich nichts über die Steilheit/Gefälle des Uferwalls gelesen/gefunden (nur, wie hoch und breit er sein könnte/sollte, nichts über Eisdruck).

Wenn ich alles nochmal um 50 bis 100 cm tiefer machen soll, wie Du schreibst, dann habe ich Tiefen von 1 bis 2,3 Meter. Was soll ich damit???  Nur damit die Fischlein im Winter nicht frieren?

Vielleicht hast Du aber auch etwas meinen Bildchen falsch interpretiert. 

Mit 45 - 60 Grad Uferwall-Gefälle könnte ich leben. Dann wird er nicht ganz so wuchtig und ich muß nicht soviel Sand/Zement Gemisch anrühren.  

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Moin Wolfgang,

mit dem Eisdruck ist es nach meinem Wissen so: Wenn der Rand stabil und senkrecht ist, dann drückt das Eis solange, bis es entweder bricht oder aber der Rand nachgibt.
Ist der Rand aber schräg, dann schiebt es sich doch eher nach oben raus, denn dorthin kann es sich ausdehnen.
Lass den Teich nicht so sehr steil an den Rändern enden und es sollte nichts passieren. (Ich habe z.T. auch recht steile Wände... aber das Eis hat bisher noch nie Schaden angerichtet, trotz Eisdicken von bis zu 25cm!)

Bezüglich Uferwall ist es m.M.n. reine Geschmackssache, wie breit und steil er wird.
Wichtig wäre in meinen Augen, ob Du ihn später auch einmal für Pflegearbeiten im Teich begehen möchtest, denn dann sollte er auf der Kuppe nicht nur 10cm breit sein. 
Die schmalste Variante eines Uferwalls wäre eine senkrechte Rasenkante an die man innen und außen etwas Mörtel anfüllt, ein Vlies drüber ausbreitet, dann die Folie und zum Schluß die Ufermatte.

Der Ufergraben sollte übrigens nicht zu flach und schmal ausfallen.
Bei heißem Wetter mußt Du dort sonst u.U. mit dem Gartenschlauch Wasser auffüllen, denn die Verdunstung sollte man nicht unterschätzen. 30-50cm Tiefe wären angebracht, damit auch __ Tiefwurzler gut klarkommen.
Die Breite würde ich etwas variieren.... ist schöner fürs Auge.


----------



## womico (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Guten Morgen Annett.

Danke Dir für die Antwort. Genau so, wie Du es schreibst, habe ich es vor, den Wall aufzubauen. Ich war mir nur unsicher wegen dem Gefälle und dem Eisdruck.

Den Ufergraben werde ich nach dem Einlegen der Folie noch nacharbeiten. Da werde ich dann die maximale Tiefe und Breite mit der überstehenden Fölie in Einklang bringen.

Na dann gehe ich gleich mal ins Freie zum föhlichen Uferwall-Bau  

Gruß   Wolfgang


----------



## Steingarnele (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Wolfgang,

bitte richtig lesen! Ich habe nicht geschrieben das du deinen Teich 0,50-1,00m tiefer machen sollst, sondern das ich das machen würde, wenn ich den Platz hätte!!!! : Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als wäre da eine riesen Sumpfzone, die max 0,50m tief ist, und der Tiefenbereich max 1,00m.  Deshalb meine ich das du dir mehr Gedanken machst um den Eisdruck, als um stabile Wasserwerte, und um die Verdunstung. : Mach doch mal in deine Zeichnung ein paar Tiefenmaße.


----------



## sabine71 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Wolfgang,
bzgl. dem Uferwall versuche ich mal ein Bild von unserem Teichbau einzustellen. Unser Wall ist uns zu breit und zu hoch geraten und die Flächen für die Pflanzen haben wir auch nicht sehr tief gemacht, sodaß wir jetzt diverse Stellen haben in den das Wasser nur ca. 3-5 cm hoch steht. In diesen Flachen bereichen sammeln sich bei uns mit Vorliebe die Fadenalgen. Aus Fehlern lernt man und wir werden dieses Jahr unseren Teich umbauen müssen   .

Je größer deine "Flachwasserzone“  ist, umso größer ist auch die Verdunstung. 

 Wenn du deinen Uferwall zusätzlich mit geeigneten Ufermatten (Kokosmatten -> halten nicht sehr lange - wir haben Naturag... matten verlegt) kann das Eis deine Folie auch nicht kaputt machen. Ich denke das ein 45 Grad Winkel in Ordnung ist. Natürlich kannst du den auch Flacher machen, brauchst  aber dafür mehr Fläche.
So, anbei nun unsere Bilder, ich hoffe Sie helfen Dir.

Gruß
Sabine

Foto 
Foto Foto Foto Foto


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Sabine,

auf den Bildern kann man nicht erkennen, wie Ihr nach dem Uferwall (nach außen hin) die Folie weiterverlegt habt... und wie hoch sie dort am Ende ist.
Kannst Du es beschreiben (höher oder tiefer als der max. Wasserstand im Teich) oder ein Bild davon zeigen?
Ich denke, die hohe Verdunstungrate verursacht die unbewachsene Ufermatte bzw. der Graben mit Kies dahinter und nicht die Sumpfzone. 

Hier sind 3 Skizzen, wie man es bauen könnte.... aber dafür machen wir dann wohl besser ein neues Thema auf.


----------



## womico (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Sabine.

Besten Dank für die Info und die Bilder.

Den Uferwall, den wir gerade aufbauen, sieht nicht ganz so wuchtig wie Eurer aus. Wir modulieren diesen etwas breiter (max. 20 cm) in den Bereichen, wo daneben noch eine Uferzone existiert, um darauf noch gehen zu können. Der Rest wird so 5 bis 10 cm stark.

Aus was für einen Material besteht denn Eurer Uferwall? Ist das nur reiner Sand, oder habt Ihr dort auch Zement untergemischt?

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## sabine71 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

@annett: die Folie geht nach dem Uferwall erst runter , so ca. 10 cm unter Rasen Niveau und dann wieder hoch bis Rasenniveau. (ist schlecht zu beschreiben, muß morgen mal ein Bild machen). Was uns im nachhinein erst aufgefallen ist, wir haben ein leichtes gefälle im gelände, sodaß an manchen stellen die endkante Folie unter dem Wasserstand im Teich ist. (-> mit einer der Gründe für einen Umbau, aus anfängerfehlern lernt man  ) Dadurch "reguliert" sich der Wasserstand immer .....  

@Unser Uferwall besteht aus festgestampfter erde, dann eine schicht schmiersand (Verlegesand), Vlies, Folie, dadrauf sandgepampe, ufermatte und diese wieder mit sandgepampe eingeschmiert damit die Pflanzen wachsen.

Versuche noch ein paar Bilder zu finden.

Gruß 

Sabine


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Sabine,

das irgendwas mit dem Folienende nicht hinhaut, hatte ich mir fast gedacht... daher die Nachfrage.
Ich denke Eure Wasserverluste kommen vor allem von dort. 

Wenn Ihr den Uferwall später auch begehen wollt, würde ich etwas stabileres nehmen, als Sand. "Magerzement" heißt wohl bei NG das Zauberwort. 

Bilder sind immer gut und gern gesehen.


----------



## womico (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde.

Mittlerweile sind ein paar Tage "Buddelarbeit" vergangen und das Wasser läuft bereits.

Hier der neuerste Stand unseres Teiches:

Bild 6: Der Uferwall ist fertiggestellt.
Bild 7: Na endlich liegt die Folie drin !!!  
Bild 8: Substrat in den unteren Zonen eingefüllt und die ersten Liter laufen ein.
Bild 9: Der Wasserpegel steigt und schon "wachsen" die ersten Pflanzen.
Bild 10: Zum Baden lädt das Wasser noch nicht ein  

Bei der Uferzone und der Randgestaltung sind wir uns noch nicht so ganz schlüssig.

Tipps werden immer gerne angenommen. 

Grüße

Bärbel und Wolfgang


----------



## sabine71 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Bärbel/Wolfgang,

Hab da mal ne Frage .....

hast du Vlies unter der Folie und auf der Folie ?  


Gruß 

Sabine


----------



## womico (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Sabine.

Dies hast Du richtig gesehen. Zuerst 500er Vlies als Unterlage, dann die Folie und wiederum zum Schutz der Folie eine Lage 500er Vlies oben drauf.

Hatte letzte Woche mal hier nachgefragt, ob es negative Auswirkung haben könnte, das Vlies auch auf die Folie zu verlegen. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5059

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Wolfgang,

auf deinen Bildern schaut es teilweise so aus, als wenn das obere Vlies am Ufer länger ist als die Folie,

vergesse bitte nicht das Vlies kürzer als die Folie abzuschneiden,
sonst saugt dir die Kapillarwirkung den Teich leer.


----------



## womico (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Hallo Jochen.

Du hast Recht - das Vlies ist noch überstehend. Wir müssen noch den Ufergraben ausbauen und dazu wird das überschüssige Vlies benötigt. Die restliche Folie ist zur Zeit im Ufergraben "versteckt".

Mein Urlaub ist nun vorbei, so dass sich die nächsten Bauabschnitte vermutlich etwas in die Länge ziehen werden. 

Gruß    Wolfgang


----------



## womico (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Ein fröhliches Hallo an Alle.

Mittlerweile haben wir die gröbsten Arbeiten unserer "Blitzaktion-Gartenteich" vollbracht.  

Jeweils im Wasser und im Außenbereich wurden ca. 400 Pflanzen "versteckt", davon jeweils ca. 50 verschiedene Arten. Sind mal gespannt, was sich durchsetzten wird.

Leider geht nicht alles immer so glatt, wie man es sich wünscht. So hatten wir am Nachmittag vor drei Wochen den Rasen angesäht und die Nacht darauf regnete es so stark (über 50 Liter pro qm), dass der gesamte Rasensamen die leichte Böschung heruntergespült wurde und sich zum Teil im Teich verirrte. Dementsprechend wurde auch der Humus in den Teich eingespült, so dass dieser für Tage eine braune Suppe glich.  
Gott sei Dank blieben die Algen bis jetzt aus. Auch die Wasserwerte waren letzte Woche im grünen Bereich, obwohl die max. Wassertemperatur einmal kurz auf über 25°C stieg. 

2 von den 9 eingesetzten Fischlein verstarben leider. Ob nun aus Altersschwäche und "Umzugstress" oder an anderen Folgen, konnten wir nicht nachvollziehen. Erfreulicher ist, dass mittlerweile mindestens 20 frisch geborene Fischlein (das geht ja ruck-zuck  ) ihre Bahnen ziehen. 1 

Eine Kröte ist auch schon im Teich eingezogen und sonnt sich in der Sonne (siehe Bild).

Die Seerose hat mittlerweile die 4te Blüte. Leider zeigt sie sich nur für 3-5 Tage und taucht dann wieder unter. 

Stehen jeden Tag am Teich und freuen uns, wenn sich wieder was getan hat. Z.B. haben wir gestern ca. 20 kleine __ Schnecken (vermutl. chlammschnecken) ausquartiert. 

Liebe Grüße

Bärbel und Wolfgang


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blitzaktion Gartenteich*

Gott sei Dank blieben die Algen bis jetzt aus. Auch die Wasserwerte waren letzte Woche im grünen Bereich, obwohl die max. Wassertemperatur einmal kurz auf über 25°C stieg. 



Hallo auch von mir hier  


Die da oben (algen) kommen ganz sicher noch  

Wünsche euch alles liebe.

Super schöner Teich


----------

